# Deactivated after 1 year and 3 months



## ramesses.85

To be honest, I'm surprised I made it that long. I was fired for a good reason though and I don't really care. I had some stupid entitled bi**h that refused to leave my car after many requests. So I threw her ass out myself. And even though I lost my job, it felt fantastic. I was just sick of people like her that think they have full authority over the driver and treat us like crap. I hope I taught her a lesson. And for anyone that says I should have just called the police, you're right. But thats not how it happened. I did call them afterward......after she attacked me. They didn't seem to care that I tossed her out myself either. Im doing postmates now and the more I do it the more Im really starting to like it.


----------



## wk1102

Why wouldn't she get out of the car?


----------



## ramesses.85

wk1102 said:


> Why wouldn't she get out of the car?


First thing she did was let her dog jump up onto my leather seats. When I politely asked her if she could keep it on her lap or the floor, she snapped at me. Irritated I told her that unless it's a service dog it's polite to ask your driver if they are okay with a dog in the first place. She said no, that she didnt have to do that. So I said, well I dont have to do this ride and cancelled it. she just sat there and said she's already in the car so I had to take her. Then started saying I was going to regret this. I just couldn't put up with her anymore. she had to go.

Sorry for the paragraph.


----------



## tohunt4me

ramesses.85 said:


> To be honest, I'm surprised I made it that long. I was fired for a good reason though and I don't really care. I had some stupid entitled bi**h that refused to leave my car after many requests. So I threw her ass out myself. And even though I lost my job, it felt fantastic. I was just sick of people like her that think they have full authority over the driver and treat us like crap. I hope I taught her a lesson. And for anyone that says I should have just called the police, you're right. But thats not how it happened. I did call them afterward......after she attacked me. They didn't seem to care that I tossed her out myself either. Im doing postmates now and the more I do it the more Im really starting to like it.


Her attorneys and tge police will be by to see you soon.


----------



## ramesses.85

tohunt4me said:


> Her attorneys and tge police will be by to see you soon.


Haha, okay some person i dont know. the police were there. and didnt say anything.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Well you had your chance to help us all and you blew it.

Should have got out of the car and called the cops. And waited patiently til they showed and not say a single word to her, if possible. Then tell the cop you want her charged with False Representation of a Service Animal. Hopefully the fine is a $1000 and or 6 months in jail like in California. 

Ref. California Penal Code 365.7


----------



## dirtylee

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Ref. California Penal Code 365.7


He's not in CA. Charge her ass with trespassing, attempted carjacking & kidnapping. The felonies won't stick but that trespassing charge will.


----------



## ramesses.85

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Well you had your chance to help us all and you blew it.
> 
> Should have got out of the car and called the cops. And waited patiently til they showed and not say a single word to her, if possible. Then tell the cop you want her charged with False Representation of a Service Animal. Hopefully the fine is a $1000 and or 6 months in jail like in California.
> 
> Ref. California Penal Code 365.7


Yes you are very correct. its all said and over now regardless of how it should have been handled. i was in the wrong and and was also. She was just crazy too. here are all her hand and foot prints when I was trying to get away from her. and I can say that I took many hits and kicks to the face from her yet did not retaliate except to push her off me while I was trying to close my door. i chose not not press charges.



dirtylee said:


> He's not in CA. Charge her ass with trespassing.


I could have if I handled it differently. I didn't really know what to do in the moment and reacted off emotions.


----------



## MoreTips

Did you insist to the police that you wanted her charged with assault? Since you touched her back, you probably got the old "you can file assault but then she will do the same." I get it you just had enough disrespect and did what felt right. I would of loved a video of it though. Good luck bud.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

dirtylee said:


> He's not in CA. Charge her ass with trespassing, attempted carjacking & kidnapping. The felonies won't stick but that trespassing charge will.


Every State has one. I suggest everyone find there's b4 its to late.


----------



## dirtylee

ramesses.85 said:


> Yes you are very correct. its all said and over now regardless of how it should have been handled. i was in the wrong and and was also. She was just crazy too. here are all her hand and foot prints when I was trying to get away from her. and I can say that I took many hits and kicks to the face from her yet did not retaliate except to push her off me while I was trying to close my door. i chose not not press charges.
> 
> I could have if I handled it differently. I didn't really know what to do in the moment and reacted off emotions.


ALWAYS PRESS CHARGES!!!

FYI, reacting off emotions is nearly always terrible idea as a man.


----------



## Jim2122

dirtylee said:


> ALWAYS PRESS CHARGES!!!
> 
> FYI, reacting off emotions is nearly always terrible idea as a man.


lol


----------



## Lwill21

ramesses.85 said:


> To be honest, I'm surprised I made it that long. I was fired for a good reason though and I don't really care. I had some stupid entitled bi**h that refused to leave my car after many requests. So I threw her ass out myself. And even though I lost my job, it felt fantastic. I was just sick of people like her that think they have full authority over the driver and treat us like crap. I hope I taught her a lesson. And for anyone that says I should have just called the police, you're right. But thats not how it happened. I did call them afterward......after she attacked me. They didn't seem to care that I tossed her out myself either. Im doing postmates now and the more I do it the more Im really starting to like it.


This story is too funny. First I think you should not have her come in with a dog in t he first place. Second, you could have just called the cops on the woman and wait. Well good luck on your new endeavors, You leaving umber is a good thing.


----------



## Cynergie

ramesses.85 said:


> To be honest, I'm surprised I made it that long. I was fired for a good reason though and I don't really care. I had some stupid entitled bi**h that refused to leave my car after many requests. So I threw her ass out myself. And even though I lost my job, it felt fantastic. I was just sick of people like her that think they have full authority over the driver and treat us like crap. I hope I taught her a lesson. And for anyone that says I should have just called the police, you're right. But thats not how it happened. I did call them afterward......after she attacked me. They didn't seem to care that I tossed her out myself either. Im doing postmates now and the more I do it the more Im really starting to like it.





Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Well you had your chance to help us all and you blew it.
> 
> Should have got out of the car and called the cops. And waited patiently til they showed and not say a single word to her, if possible. Then tell the cop you want her charged with False Representation of a Service Animal. Hopefully the fine is a $1000 and or 6 months in jail like in California.
> 
> Ref. California Penal Code 365.7


Well at least he was a gentleman. This Uber driver took the kamakaze route 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...driver-assault-woman-threw-keys-daughter/amp/


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE

Cynergie said:


> Well at least he was a gentleman. This Uber driver took the kamakaze route


That is too funny. Im sure she was off the handle, you can tell how much of B she is by looking at her mug. She must have f d with the wrong driver. I wish every passenger reads this story. Wake up call. You cannot run all over people without consequence. Oh and another thing. Tread lightly the driver is a stranger. Slow your roll pax.


----------



## Misaelz28

Kicking out .a pax it's ok , but service dog against law


----------



## NormanOKC

If you were gonna get fired anyways, you should have just hit the highway and drove until you ran out of gas. Perform drop off, cash out.


----------



## dnlbaboof

taxis survived for years without this dumb rating/ report system, its so easy to terrorize the driver with fake reports etc. They should just make it like the old days, you have a problem, call the number and explain yourself, if not shutup.............


----------



## Drivincrazy

Anyone know if drivers can request service animal certification documents? Otherwise we simply must take pax word for it? I need to know so when I get my 4 foot tall Great Dane and go for an Uber ride if I must carry papers.


----------



## Homie G

Misaelz28 said:


> Kicking out .a pax it's ok , but service dog against law


Perfect. Just take the dog to the park for a walk and she can kick some cans down the road.


----------



## Pawtism

Drivincrazy said:


> Anyone know if drivers can request service animal certification documents? Otherwise we simply must take pax word for it? I need to know so when I get my 4 foot tall Great Dane and go for an Uber ride if I must carry papers.


There is no documentation to give, so no documentation is required. Nor are they required to wear a vest (although most handlers do tend to use the vests). Legally you can ask 2 questions. Is it a service dog required for a disability? and What tasks is it trained to perform? (this is where you'll catch your fakers) Answers like "emotional support" "you can't ask me that" or anything that isn't a task that mitigates a disability is going to be a fail. Some task examples might be something that would actively help with a disability, like "brings me my medication", or "body blocking" (keeps people a certain distance away), etc.


----------



## Tom Harding

ramesses.85 said:


> To be honest, I'm surprised I made it that long. I was fired for a good reason though and I don't really care. I had some stupid entitled bi**h that refused to leave my car after many requests. So I threw her ass out myself. And even though I lost my job, it felt fantastic. I was just sick of people like her that think they have full authority over the driver and treat us like crap. I hope I taught her a lesson. And for anyone that says I should have just called the police, you're right. But thats not how it happened. I did call them afterward......after she attacked me. They didn't seem to care that I tossed her out myself either. Im doing postmates now and the more I do it the more Im really starting to like it.


I had a Schitzu, a little dog. Got a ticket and had to go to court because she snapped at a kid that put her had in front of the dog's eyes. Apparently a dog that snaps is an "attack dog" in Illinois.
I'd claim her dog snapped at me and was an attack dog so I refused to transport a ATTACK DOG



ramesses.85 said:


> To be honest, I'm surprised I made it that long. I was fired for a good reason though and I don't really care. I had some stupid entitled bi**h that refused to leave my car after many requests. So I threw her ass out myself. And even though I lost my job, it felt fantastic. I was just sick of people like her that think they have full authority over the driver and treat us like crap. I hope I taught her a lesson. And for anyone that says I should have just called the police, you're right. But thats not how it happened. I did call them afterward......after she attacked me. They didn't seem to care that I tossed her out myself either. Im doing postmates now and the more I do it the more Im really starting to like it.


iF THE DOG WAS AGGRESSIVE OR HAD SHOWN SIGNS OF AGGRESSION, IT IS CONSIDERED AN ATTACK DOG.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky

tohunt4me said:


> Her attorneys and tge police will be by to see you soon.


No they won't. Why would say something like this?


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky

ramesses.85 said:


> To be honest, I'm surprised I made it that long. I was fired for a good reason though and I don't really care. I had some stupid entitled bi**h that refused to leave my car after many requests. So I threw her ass out myself. And even though I lost my job, it felt fantastic. I was just sick of people like her that think they have full authority over the driver and treat us like crap. I hope I taught her a lesson. And for anyone that says I should have just called the police, you're right. But thats not how it happened. I did call them afterward......after she attacked me. They didn't seem to care that I tossed her out myself either. Im doing postmates now and the more I do it the more Im really starting to like it.


I applaud you


----------



## Cynergie

wk1102 said:


> Why wouldn't she get out of the car?


His raw, animal magnetic personality? 

Thankfully he wasn't arrested for potential assault and battery. Especially since a female was involved, with no dash cam to disprove her word against his.

Glad it worked out ok for you OP. You might want to consider Flex/Prime/Fresh to supplement your income. Perhaps Doordash as well.


----------



## observer

Drivincrazy said:


> Anyone know if drivers can request service animal certification documents? Otherwise we simply must take pax word for it? I need to know so when I get my 4 foot tall Great Dane and go for an Uber ride if I must carry papers.





Pawtism said:


> There is no documentation to give, so no documentation is required. Nor are they required to wear a vest (although most handlers do tend to use the vests). Legally you can ask 2 questions. Is it a service dog required for a disability? and What tasks is it trained to perform? (this is where you'll catch your fakers) Answers like "emotional support" "you can't ask me that" or anything that isn't a task that mitigates a disability is going to be a fail. Some task examples might be something that would actively help with a disability, like "brings me my medication", or "body blocking" (keeps people a certain distance away), etc.


The trick to doing this correctly is to make sure you have a cam with audio and you can clearly hear the conversation.

If not it becomes a he said, she said.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky

Say the dog growled and posed a threat. Next time call the cops


----------



## Pawtism

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Say the dog growled and posed a threat. Next time call the cops


You have to be careful about lying though, you never know when the pax has a cam too. At best, they just send the video to Uber and file a complaint. At worst, in most states, and if it's a real service dog, you can actually be arrested for a misdemeanor crime (and wind up with a criminal record). Although it looks like the OP's state only considers it an infraction, so there he'd probably just get a ticket. Best to stick with the 2 questions (and as Observer pointed out, make sure you get a good recording of the answers).


----------



## luvgurl22

tohunt4me said:


> Her attorneys and tge police will be by to see you soon.


It's his "property" that she is refusing to exit from.Sounds like "trespassing" to me...


----------



## Okphillip

ramesses.85 said:


> To be honest, I'm surprised I made it that long. I was fired for a good reason though and I don't really care. I had some stupid entitled bi**h that refused to leave my car after many requests. So I threw her ass out myself. And even though I lost my job, it felt fantastic. I was just sick of people like her that think they have full authority over the driver and treat us like crap. I hope I taught her a lesson. And for anyone that says I should have just called the police, you're right. But thats not how it happened. I did call them afterward......after she attacked me. They didn't seem to care that I tossed her out myself either. Im doing postmates now and the more I do it the more Im really starting to like it.


Did you go get another customer service job? Lol. Customer service ain't for everyone.


----------



## melusine3

ramesses.85 said:


> First thing she did was let her dog jump up onto my leather seats. When I politely asked her if she could keep it on her lap or the floor, she snapped at me. Irritated I told her that unless it's a service dog it's polite to ask your driver if they are okay with a dog in the first place. She said no, that she didnt have to do that. So I said, well I dont have to do this ride and cancelled it. she just sat there and said she's already in the car so I had to take her. Then started saying I was going to regret this. I just couldn't put up with her anymore. she had to go.
> 
> Sorry for the paragraph.


For new drivers who don't know the score, you do NOT have to take pets in your cars. Legitimate service animals are a different matter altogether, but KEEP YOUR DOORS LOCKED to assess the asses. I suspect this [email protected] may have been throwing off some bad vibes if this driver had taken a bit of time to assess her attitude. Before they get in the car, state the dog must sit on the floor or in their lap. You could keep a towel in your trunk for this purpose, but what good is that going to do with a dog that is shedding all over the place? If the dog sheds, you can get a cleaning fee from the companies, but that's beside the point. You take your time off working to vacuum?

Assess ALL passengers. You can tell quite a lot through an open window.


----------



## Divad7

melusine3 said:


> For new drivers who don't know the score, you do NOT have to take pets in your cars. Legitimate service animals are a different matter altogether, but KEEP YOUR DOORS LOCKED to assess the asses. I suspect this [email protected] may have been throwing off some bad vibes if this driver had taken a bit of time to assess her attitude. Before they get in the car, state the dog must sit on the floor or in their lap. You could keep a towel in your trunk for this purpose, but what good is that going to do with a dog that is shedding all over the place? If the dog sheds, you can get a cleaning fee from the companies, but that's beside the point. You take your time off working to vacuum?
> 
> Assess ALL passengers. You can tell quite a lot through an open window.


It probably wouldn't have made a difference if he had stated his dog rules.. Probably would have made her even more determined to do the opposite. Also, these type of people will almost always claim their dog are service animals...


----------



## Trump Economics

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Well you had your chance to help us all and you blew it.
> 
> Should have got out of the car and called the cops. And waited patiently til they showed and not say a single word to her, if possible. Then tell the cop you want her charged with False Representation of a Service Animal. Hopefully the fine is a $1000 and or 6 months in jail like in California.
> 
> Ref. California Penal Code 365.7


Perfection.


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle

ramesses.85 said:


> To be honest, I'm surprised I made it that long. I was fired for a good reason though and I don't really care. I had some stupid entitled bi**h that refused to leave my car after many requests. So I threw her ass out myself. And even though I lost my job, it felt fantastic. I was just sick of people like her that think they have full authority over the driver and treat us like crap. I hope I taught her a lesson. And for anyone that says I should have just called the police, you're right. But thats not how it happened. I did call them afterward......after she attacked me. They didn't seem to care that I tossed her out myself either. Im doing postmates now and the more I do it the more Im really starting to like it.


Just shows you how the ride can go 2 ways...

1) she takes you home with her and yall have some fun together. Then...
She gets you fired cause she cries rape.... Or

2) you pull her out of the car kicking and screaming and she gets you fired... Cause she cries assault.

Or

3) you take her safely to her destination, drop her off.. And she gets you fired causd she claims drunk/unsafe driving.

Either way.. You were screwed. Sorry.


----------



## Jack M

I have been deactivated by Uber due to a one or two false complaints from customers. Was brutal. I have a good background, no issues in the past and after 1500 rides with Uber I get fired. I am going to make a thread about this but apparently I have to wait two days.

I think it was a rider whom had a super long stop that I canceled on(Thought us drivers were allowed to do that) that went on to make up an allegation that I was an unsafe driver.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky

Customers are brutal. Uber should know better. Every once in a while a bratty customer gets a bug up their ass that usually has nothing to do with the uber driver they’re complaining about. I had a hair salon for 20 years and retired so I drive a few rides a week. I can’t believe how people don’t look at drivers as humans. That’s really sad and I totally believe you did nothing wrong as I was turned in for illegal u-turn and all u-turns are legal unless posted otherwise. They took the customers side and I told them to go drive where my gps went. They believe everything stupid. They should not be allowed to ask customers to complain. It’s just asking for drama from passengers


----------



## Tom Harding

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Customers are brutal. Uber should know better. Every once in a while a bratty customer gets a bug up their ass that usually has nothing to do with the uber driver they're complaining about. I had a hair salon for 20 years and retired so I drive a few rides a week. I can't believe how people don't look at drivers as humans. That's really sad and I totally believe you did nothing wrong as I was turned in for illegal u-turn and all u-turns are legal unless posted otherwise. They took the customers side and I told them to go drive where my gps went. They believe everything stupid. They should not be allowed to ask customers to complain. It's just asking for drama from passengers


I've got a few reports for "unsafe", "professionalism","dirty car", and some others. I've also complained to Uber that these items are a menu item that the rider selects because they are frustrated for some reason or another. A few time Uber actually removed the rating and others they say "it will pass because it is only one of 500 ratings", or something like that. I even had a rider complain to Uber he paid me cash for the trip. I explained to Uber that all riders know that the trip cost is charged to their method of payment and money the rider complained about was clearly a tip and I offered to return it. After that nothing was said anymore. I have over 5000 trips for Uber and a 4.91 rating. I do know that if you offer proof of a difficult rider Uber will not side with the rider. I have a dash cam that records both video and sound in the cabin. Every driver should have one and make sure its on when you have riders. That and with a notice of survailence changes riders behavior because they cannot dispute the recordings.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky

Tom Harding said:


> I've got a few reports for "unsafe", "professionalism","dirty car", and some others. I've also complained to Uber that these items are a menu item that the rider selects because they are frustrated for some reason or another. A few time Uber actually removed the rating and others they say "it will pass because it is only one of 500 ratings", or something like that. I even had a rider complain to Uber he paid me cash for the trip. I explained to Uber that all riders know that the trip cost is charged to their method of payment and money the rider complained about was clearly a tip and I offered to return it. After that nothing was said anymore. I have over 5000 trips for Uber and a 4.91 rating. I do know that if you offer proof of a difficult rider Uber will not side with the rider. I have a dash cam that records both video and sound in the cabin. Every driver should have one and make sure its on when you have riders. That and with a notice of survailence changes riders behavior because they cannot dispute the recordings.


So basically customers want almost free rides and want it from people they can make feel like crap


----------



## Tom Harding

That is probably 1% to 2% of riders in Chicago, Illinois, maybe up to 5% in NW Indiana and South Suburbs - my experience in these locations after over 5000 trips


----------



## Jack M

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Customers are brutal. Uber should know better. Every once in a while a bratty customer gets a bug up their ass that usually has nothing to do with the uber driver they're complaining about. I had a hair salon for 20 years and retired so I drive a few rides a week. I can't believe how people don't look at drivers as humans. That's really sad and I totally believe you did nothing wrong as I was turned in for illegal u-turn and all u-turns are legal unless posted otherwise. They took the customers side and I told them to go drive where my gps went. They believe everything stupid. They should not be allowed to ask customers to complain. It's just asking for drama from passengers


Wow Im so sorry to hear that. We have to carry on sister, lets hold our head up!

Yes this is a grave injustice Uber is committing to its drivers. This wont last in the USA, workers have rights. We are a free country filled with people from around the world , people whom come from Africa, Europe and around the world and hail from great history. Otoh the few uber riders and the few Uber support team folks whom are willing to deactivate Uber drivers are the kinds of people in the wrong, I pray for these people to see the light.


----------



## Hijax918

Lwill21 said:


> This story is too funny. First I think you should not have her come in with a dog in t he first place. Second, you could have just called the cops on the woman and wait. Well good luck on your new endeavors, You leaving umber is a good thing.


I thought we had to let a dog in regardless if the reason why


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE

Hijax918 said:


> I thought we had to let a dog in regardless if the reason why


No that's at your discretion. The only ones that we have to by law is service dogs which have been specifically trained for tasks for those w disabilities. You can look up the fine print by googling "ADA", Good luck.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky

Hijax918 said:


> I thought we had to let a dog in regardless if the reason why


You have to take the dog unless it's dangerous. You assume it's a therapy dog because you can't prove it's not


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> You have to take the dog unless it's dangerous. You assume it's a therapy dog because you can't prove it's not


Are you just making stuff up based on "assumptions"? Please try not to misinform others if you are misinformed yourself.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> You have to take the dog unless it's dangerous. You assume it's a therapy dog because you can't prove it's not





RideShareJUNKIE said:


> Are you just making stuff up based on "assumptions"? Please try not to misinform others if you are misinformed yourself.


Omg so rude. No you can't prove anything . Read what I said . I stand by it. Refuse them and get fired . I don't care


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Omg so rude. No you can't prove anything . Read what I said . I stand by it. Refuse them and get fired . I don't care


I read it the first time. Nothing rude about it. You make it come off as its LAW or in the TOS. Neither apply, so your just stating how you deal with these situations. Why would you let people abuse this? Its meant for the protection of ADA folks. What you do undermines the whole thing. I just dont want others coming here and reading your post and then thinking thats the LAW or part of the TOS. You cant tell a service dog apart? I wonder how the pax laugh after they just bs'd you in forcing you to take the trip, with there little ***** dog (no offense to K9's). Thats kind of rewarding bad behavior, isnt it? You can reward as you like, drivers are not required to do this. You can stand by the garbage can, your stating opinion not fact. 
Misinformation is a cancer, please stop spreading it.


----------

